# in a swarm is there alway a queen in a ball of bees ???



## JClark (Apr 29, 2012)

Chances are he has the queen and you have the left over scouts--unless he made a real mess when collecting, knocking bees all over the place. Scouts and leftover bees will return to the same spot and cluster anyway--they don't know what else to do and can smell the remnants of the swarm on the resting spot.


----------

